# Sous Vide Arm Roast



## meatsweats86

I had a 3.5lb arm roast in the freezer so I decided to Sous Vide It. I watched the Chef Steps Sous Vide Chuck Roast video and followed his direction and recipe. 

Seared the outside in a little oil and placed in a vac sealed bag. Threw is 6 gloves of garlic and 2 sprigs of rosemary into the pan and let them brown a little and into the bag. Vac sealed it and into the pot with my Anova at 135°degrees.

Let it go for 20hrs. Poured the Juice and seasoning into a hot pan and let it reduce and then added beef stock to deglaze and make a nice Au Jus.

Chopped up more fresh rosemary and added that to coarse black pepper and some kosher salt. Brushed meat with a beaten egg white and sprinkled with seasoning mixture.

Put under broiler for 5 minutes.

The results were great. It wasn't extremely juicy and certainly not dry. Rendered down the fat and made the meat extremely tender and flavor full. It was between a prime rib, sirloin and med rare roast beef. At 135° it was still Med Rare 

I will def be doing this again. May try going to 130 degrees for more rare and slice thin for roast beef. 













IMAG1394.jpg



__ meatsweats86
__ Sep 22, 2017


















IMAG1396.jpg



__ meatsweats86
__ Sep 22, 2017


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Looks tasty!


----------



## griz400

looks nice, but I dont know hardly anything about Sous Vide cooking, would like to taste it though


----------



## myownidaho

Looks tasty. Arm roast isn't an easy cut.


----------

